# Sactown game thread



## mook (Dec 31, 2002)

didn't notice a game thread yet. starts at 7 pm pacific (8 for us rocky mountain flyover states). 

it'll be the first time most of us non-locals get a chance to see the Blazers live. I'm pretty excited, although I'm also pretty sure we'll get stomped. 

the most exciting matchups, IMO, will be:








vs









and








vs










my guess is that the Kings dominate both matchups, although in the second matchup I expect a close fight in who will be more obnoxious.


----------



## hasoos (Jan 3, 2003)

Tonight we will hopefully see the rotation tightened, the possible season starting lineup, and see if the team has some pride and comes out to play hard. 

Portland has plenty of players to throw at them defensively, but the big question is, will a few players show up on offense to make the game competitive?


----------



## mook (Dec 31, 2002)

I'll be interested in seeing who they start at SG. I like the idea of starting Webster, but Bonzi is going to be coming hard and will probably have a very, very good game. 

part of me would rather Webster have his lunch handed to him by a Kobe Bryant or a Ray Allen. it's a little less demoralizing than getting creamed by the 14th or so best SG in the game. Maybe they put Miles on Wells and stick Webster on Peja....

Rahim will almost certainly dominate Randolph. Zach just hasn't been the same so far, and SAR knows his game as well as anyone.


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Kings board game thread:wave:


----------



## hasoos (Jan 3, 2003)

Yes, but then again, wouldn't it be wonderful if Webster stepped up, and punched Bonzi in the mouth with a 25+ point outing? That would rock! Aaaah so much for basketball delusions


----------



## ABM (Dec 30, 2002)

theWanker said:


> ...Rahim will almost certainly dominate Randolph. Zach just hasn't been the same so far, and SAR knows his game as well as anyone.


I'm reminded of a Blazers @ Hawks game I was (painfully) a witness to a few seasons back. Shareef *more* than dominated Sheed in that game. So, doing the same to Z-Bo is entirely possible tonight. Yep, wouldn't surprise me, actually.


----------



## mook (Dec 31, 2002)

Peja Vu-
I noticed in your game thread you have Charles Smith starting for us. speculation? do you know something? I haven't heard who they will be running yet.


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

theWanker said:


> Peja Vu-
> I noticed in your game thread you have Charles Smith starting for us. speculation? do you know something? I haven't heard who they will be running yet.


Just going off the last box score


----------



## Trader Ed (Jun 17, 2002)

ABM said:


> I'm reminded of a Blazers @ Hawks game I was (painfully) a witness to a few seasons back. Shareef *more* than dominated Sheed in that game. So, doing the same to Z-Bo is entirely possible tonight. Yep, wouldn't surprise me, actually.


Who is this Shareef fellow you guys are talking about?


----------



## gatorpops (Dec 17, 2004)

Bonzi may come full bore but he will have to contend with Joel. If his outside shot is falling he may do great. Remember he can stink up the joint too.

Z-bo better be on though.

Tough game for everybody.

gatorpops


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

The best part of the preseason is that we all know it doesn't count. Even though I'm trying to gird my loins for the regular season, it's going to be painful.

Ed O.


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

Trader Bob said:


> Who is this Shareef fellow you guys are talking about?


I don't know either, but the reef part sounds familiar for some reason.


----------



## ABM (Dec 30, 2002)

Ed O said:


> Even though I'm trying to gird my loins for the regular season, it's going to be painful.
> 
> Ed O.


I remember the last time I girded my loins. Yep, it was painful all right.


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

I'll be going to teh game, so I'll post some of my thoughts when I get back.


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

-vBookie thread-:wave:


----------



## barfo (Jan 2, 2003)

ABM said:


> I remember the last time I girded my loins. Yep, it was painful all right.


I'll bet you didn't know that gird has a second meaning:

gird (2) (gûrd) 
intr. & tr.v., gird·ed, gird·ing, girds.

To jeer or jeer at.


Heh heh.

barfo


----------



## hasoos (Jan 3, 2003)

Nothing to Gird at here...move along... :clown:


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

I'm watching the Kings pregame show and the guys said at least all the fans have bought into what the Blazers are doing.


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

I don't like this line up. Who's the scorer? Miles I guess. If it suppose to be Smith then he needs to take some shots. We need Zach in there. 9 - 3 timeout. At least we scored the first basket. 1-9 so far.


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

That might be 1-6


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

GEEZ..the offense, not defense, is REALLY bad. It looks like they are running it like it were in practice (slow motion). They're running a high post offense then taking poor shots. Its not that they can't shoot...its the shot selection.

Patterson is the only bright spot there right now...great disruption of the fast break!

Go Rueben! :banana:


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

Is this game on radio ANYwhere?


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

Offensive execution is HORRIBLE......bad ball movement...HORRIBLE.

:curse:


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

MILES is garbage. Put Outlaw in there...he airballed a FT.

:curse:


----------



## barfo (Jan 2, 2003)

Samuel said:


> Is this game on radio ANYwhere?


nba.com audio is playing it...

barfo


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

Odd...no substitutions so far....McMillian is screwin with the lineups some more....where's the Fast Break style......this is very stagnant....

Telfair- Playing really bad....not creating the offense.

Smith- Cut him already. Can't hit a shot. 

Miles- Garbage. 

Patterson- playing goood...getting overwhelmed guarding the PF though

Pryzbilla- decent.


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

24-8 SAC....Patterson has 7 of the 8 points...


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

Miles is wearing his afro..looks horrible...SHAVE YOUR HEAD MILES

:curse:


----------



## Fork (Jan 2, 2003)

Xericx said:


> Miles is wearing his afro..looks horrible...SHAVE YOUR HEAD MILES
> 
> :curse:


Turn the page dude, we get it, you don't like Miles.


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

Joel is boarding GREAT....good defense too...JUAN can't shoot.


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

Fork said:


> Turn the page dude, we get it, you don't like Miles.


I do like Miles. He's just lulling around the court really lazily....bad shot selection....he did score 4 pts just now...


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

30 to 12 after one


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

Only substitution made was Dixon for Smith the entire quarter...Hopefully he tries some other combos now.....


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

30 to 14, they gave Joel the basket.


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

Steal and Outlaw jam to start the second. Second steal in a row but was stole back.


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

Great defense by OUTLAW....
Lineup:
JACK
DIXON
OUTLAW
KHRYAPA
RATLIFF


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

DAMN...SARs posterized Ratliff!


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

Zach still not in. Wonder if that's Nate's decision or something wrong with him?


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

mgb said:


> Zach still not in. Wonder if that's Nate's decision or something wrong with him?


He's dressed to play.....probably discipline reasons...


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

Ya our D doesn't suck as bad as our O. Really poor rebounding though.


----------



## chromekilla (Aug 21, 2005)

if it is disicpline reasons for zach thens its a bad way to start the season.i only had 15 u cash points so i bet them on this game.i bet 1800 on the ducks to win they won by 7even.hope zach gets his act straightend out.if it is because of disicplinary reasons.


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

Russians are looking GOOD. GREAT block by Kryapa on SARs....Monia drained a 3. :banana:


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

SAR isn't looking bad. Think anyone will say we should have kept him?


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

Monia does have a nice shot. Heck a rookie might start at SG and not be Webster. Or should he play SF?


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

48-24 halftime, might be a foul before the clock.


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

Yea, Monia was foul before the end of the half. Monia is really impressive so far.


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

mgb said:


> Yea, Monia was foul before the end of the half. Monia is really impressive so far.


And then he misses both foul shots!


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

d'oh!
1st half= bad basketball....

The offensive execution is really really bad. Compare it to the Kings offense...the kings got a lot of open shots...esp. from downtown. The Blazers forced a lot of shots up....with 3 seconds on the shot clock running.....just random shots out of the offense, etc...


----------



## barfo (Jan 2, 2003)

Well, we may only be shooting 21% from the field, but our FT percentage is more than twice that!
Whoo hoo!

barfo

EDIT: whoops, I take it back! Our free throw percentage is LESS than twice that... good god.


----------



## BlazerCaravan (Aug 12, 2004)

Now, I understand we're a bad team, and that we'll be playing badly during the season. But last season, when we were playing with less than we have now (March onward), we were staying kind of sort of competitive. You know, only down by 12 at the half, instead of 24. I guess I'm just a little shocked that we're not just performing poorly, not just abysmally, but downright pathetically. 21% FG, 41% FT? Why are we shooting so badly? This is an honest question, becasue I haven't heard the game so far.

Where's the effort? Is it just Saran Wrap on the rim? Are we not running the offense well? What's going on? Is Zach having a conflict issue already? This feels like an real implosion, and I didn't expect that to be a potential risk until maybe mid-season.


----------



## chromekilla (Aug 21, 2005)

yeh i know zachs 20 10 season was impressive but theres now way hes gonna get that if he keeps on the bench.i didnt expect us to be this bad.we shold trade theo and ruben imediatley in the season around dec


----------



## The Professional Fan (Nov 5, 2003)

Ugly first half.

Miles, seriously, is this guy even trying? His game disgusts me. 

Monia will be a NBA player. No doubt.

The Blazers look really bad. But they're so green as a group. From the coach, to the asst coach's, to the starting 5, to the last man on the bench, this is all brand new. What can we expect in the pre season? I DO expect this team to get better.....THIS year. But the first half of the season is going to be very difficult to watch. I just hope Blazers brass doesn't panic and screw this thing up. They must believe in the choices they've made, and in their coach. Things will be ok. We must stay patient....


----------



## ProZach (Oct 13, 2005)

Okay, one of two things is happening, because I refuse to believe that any professional team can continue to play this poorly. Either 1)Nate is still Mr. Sonic and has come to Portland to destroy us or 2)We are purposely sucking this bad so that nobody will take us seriously at the beginning of the season and we can jump on some teams early.

I think it's number 1. Starting Smith again is proof enough for me. Nobody trying to win and/or rebuild would ever do that once, let alone multiple times. 


24 points at half... Does everyone realize just how bad that is? Regular season, preseason, training camp, summer league, street ball, I don't care what it is.. that's Pa-thet-ic! 

Will we win a game this year? Will we score 100 this year?


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

BlazerCaravan said:


> Now, I understand we're a bad team, and that we'll be playing badly during the season. But last season, when we were playing with less than we have now (March onward), we were staying kind of sort of competitive. You know, only down by 12 at the half, instead of 24.


At the end of last year we were receiving contributions from SAR and Damon: two veterans who were able to play pretty significant minutes. Neither of them were perfect players, but they helped stabilize the team and prevent too much ugliness.

Ed O.


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

ProZach said:


> Okay, one of two things is happening, because I refuse to believe that any professional team can continue to play this poorly.
> Either
> 1)Nate is still Mr. Sonic and has come to Portland to destroy us or
> 
> 2)We are purposely sucking this bad so that nobody will take us seriously at the beginning of the season and we can jump on some teams early.


I'm gonna go with 

3)The team is made up of extremely young players and Smith, comparatively, has a lot of experence from Europe.


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

Blazers playing much better now...just got bakc from the grocery....woot!


----------



## Fork (Jan 2, 2003)

Speaking of Darius Miles, he's playing pretty well in the 2nd half. Of course, people will still thrash him because he won't score 45 pts.


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

Fork said:


> Speaking of Darius Miles, he's playing pretty well in the 2nd half. Of course, people will still thrash him because he won't score 45 pts.


He was lagging in the first half..playing much better now....I still think he'll be our leading scorer this year....


----------



## BlazerCaravan (Aug 12, 2004)

Ed O said:


> At the end of last year we were receiving contributions from SAR and Damon: two veterans who were able to play pretty significant minutes. Neither of them were perfect players, but they helped stabilize the team and prevent too much ugliness.
> 
> Ed O.


And since Zach isn't playing, we have no solid scorer night in and night out. Got it. Thanks Ed. I'd forgotten they were playing some minutes.


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

The Professional Fan said:


> Ugly first half.
> 
> Miles, seriously, is this guy even trying? His game disgusts me.
> 
> ...


I think that's the most important thing. They have to stay the course. I think teams that remain bad are teams that continually make changes and don't stick with their plan.


----------



## crowTrobot (Jun 24, 2005)

15 rebounds in 25 minues for przy, that's encouraging at least


looks like jack is outplaying telfair again


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

Telfair stepped up in garbage time....nice FAST BREAK decision making...a welcome refresh from Damon Stoudamire.

MONIA is going to be very good. 

Outlaw DRAINED two 3'pointers....good stuff....


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

Ha!


----------



## ProZach (Oct 13, 2005)

Jack had a good game, but Telfair should still be our starter. 

Joel, Monia and Jack did well. Outlaw played well but didn't play enough.. Nate!? 

Dixon and Blake are utterly worthless. I'd rather watch the delicate grace that is Ha instead of those two.


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

ProZach said:


> Jack had a good game, but Telfair should still be our starter.
> 
> Joel, Monia and Jack did well. Outlaw played well but didn't play enough.. Nate!?
> 
> Dixon and Blake are utterly worthless. I'd rather watch the delicate grace that is Ha instead of those two.


You forgot Patterson! He played nicely in the first out of position....at least on offense and stopping the Bonzi Fast break!

:banana:


----------



## The Professional Fan (Nov 5, 2003)

mgb said:


> I think that's the most important thing. They have to stay the course. I think teams that remain bad are teams that continually make changes and don't stick with their plan.


Agreed.

Let's take it a step further. Let's address the talent level of this team. There are individuals on this board that don't believe the Blazers current talent level warrants optimism. I disagree. Simply put, how optimistic were we as fans when the likes of Jerome Kersey, Terry Porter and Kevin Duckworth were young Blazers? Small schools, unheralded talents. I know Clyde brought it all together, but who's to say our 2005 lottery pick can't be that guy? Webster, IMO, possesses the most upside on our current squad. He does have star qualities. From the pure talent to the attitude. He has "it." 

Stay patient....let this team grow....let them make mistakes...enjoy it. With a little faith, this can be fun.


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

The Professional Fan said:


> Agreed.
> 
> Let's take it a step further. Let's address the talent level of this team. There are individuals on this board that don't believe the Blazers current talent level warrants optimism. I disagree. Simply put, how optimistic were we as fans when the likes of Jerome Kersey, Terry Porter and Kevin Duckworth were young Blazers? Small schools, unheralded talents. I know Clyde brought it all together, but who's to say our 2005 lottery pick can't be that guy? Webster, IMO, possesses the most upside on our current squad. He does have star qualities. From the pure talent to the attitude. He has "it."
> 
> Stay patient....let this team grow....let them make mistakes...enjoy it. With a little faith, this can be fun.


Word. I'm not even close to being worried right now. Growing pains y'all, growing pains.
:clap:


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

The Professional Fan said:


> Agreed.
> 
> Let's take it a step further. Let's address the talent level of this team. There are individuals on this board that don't believe the Blazers current talent level warrants optimism. I disagree. Simply put, how optimistic were we as fans when the likes of Jerome Kersey, Terry Porter and Kevin Duckworth were young Blazers? Small schools, unheralded talents. I know Clyde brought it all together, but who's to say our 2005 lottery pick can't be that guy? Webster, IMO, possesses the most upside on our current squad. He does have star qualities. From the pure talent to the attitude. He has "it."
> 
> Stay patient....let this team grow....let them make mistakes...enjoy it. With a little faith, this can be fun.


I agree except I felt Buck Williams brought it all together. He was the backbone, the toughness we lacked. Clyde was the 'superstar' of the team though.


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Game Photos


----------



## The Professional Fan (Nov 5, 2003)

mgb said:


> I agree except I felt Buck Williams brought it all together. He was the backbone, the toughness we lacked. Clyde was the 'superstar' of the team though.


You're right. Buck was the element that took the Blazers from a good team to a great team. My point is this - right now, we're not even good. Let's hope Webster can make us good in a year or two.....or three. 

Then we'll work on getting our next "Buck."


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

Let's work on getting our next Petrie, or next Whitsitt. Nash's attempts to keep the team competitive after taking over went up in flames and while it's too early to do final judging on his rebuilding project, the "culture of winning" that the team is building looks like a joke.

Patience is often a good thing, but I want to have patience with a GM that has either demonstrated a winning track record with another franchise or has NOT demonstrated a losing track record with the existing one.

Ed O.


----------



## Masbee (Dec 31, 2002)

Ed O said:


> Let's work on getting our next Petrie, or next Whitsitt. Nash's attempts to keep the team competitive after taking over went up in flames and while it's too early to do final judging on his rebuilding project, the "culture of winning" that the team is building looks like a joke.
> 
> Patience is often a good thing, but I want to have patience with a GM that has either demonstrated a winning track record with another franchise or has NOT demonstrated a losing track record with the existing one.
> 
> Ed O.


I take it you didn't enjoy the game then?

I think you might get your wish sooner rather than later.

Nash was only given a 1 year extension. Nash has been on a very short leash with the franchise since he got here, having to get every big decision approved by the braintrust which includes Allen and Patterson among others.

Nothing big has happened since he got his extension. It seems that unless KG or similar becomes available for a bargain basement price, the Blazers are content to play the young guns to see what they have got, even at the expense of wins. This is a system developing, culture building, Jermaine O'Neal identifying year. They don't want vets that will keep the young guys off the floor or cost a lot of money.

Next summer they want Nash and his scouting to lead them to (hopefully) another solid draft selection. After that, I wouldn't be surprised if they changed GM's then if they see a better trader/negotiator they can snag.


----------



## Trader Ed (Jun 17, 2002)

The good thing about last nights boxscore is... see the boxscore 

Our 2FG% was better than the last game, but still bad....

and we continued to shoot above 40% from 3 point land.... again...

we simply need to step back.. :rofl:

as I wondered this summer... our FT% concerns me... 59.1% :hurl:


----------



## Trader Ed (Jun 17, 2002)

Ed O said:


> Patience is often a good thing, but I want to have patience with a GM that has either demonstrated a winning track record with another franchise or has NOT demonstrated a losing track record with the existing one.
> 
> Ed O.


Jerry West just got extended 2 more years Ed... sorry!

We do not have much choice but to have patience. Nash will probably be the GM through the year...


----------

